# Wood Urn



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

A freind here at work just asked me if I would make a wood urn for her Dad, and I said I would.

Since I never made one before, I not sure what if any special features it woud need; Coating on inside, Seal, Locking features, etc.

Anyone ever made one, and know what it takes, or know where I can get some plans to look at?


Thanks
Danny


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Danny

hahahahahahaha a brass /stainless steel insert  turn it and then split it into two parts then glue it up and around the brass/stainless insert..they are NASTY things,you can be sure it will get used..for what you made it for,,,that stuff will take the paint right off the car..just like brake fluid .. hahahahaha I don't know of anything that will stand up to that stuff..
maybe a coat or two of fiber glass resin,the same stuff they use on bar tops, maybe 


=



jd99 said:


> A freind here at work just asked me if I would make a wood urn for her Dad, and I said I would.
> 
> Since I never made one before, I not sure what if any special features it woud need; Coating on inside, Seal, Locking features, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a family member who had an unfortunate experience with the lid on an urn. I'll spare you the details but needless to say make sure the lid seals and does not "pop" off.


----------

